

On and Off the Road with Barack Obama - w1ntermute
http://www.newyorker.com/reporting/2014/01/27/140127fa_fact_remnick?currentPage=all

======
mathattack
tl;dr

Can someone summarize the relevant points for us?

~~~
w1ntermute
I did, in the title, but then the mods went and changed it to the title of the
article.

